# Schwinn bicycles with interesting head badge names



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

If possible, list who sold them. I thought I'd start with one of my favorites. It's not in great shape, but I love it. 1941 E-Z Speed c-model, sold by Our Own hardware. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2018)

Nobody has a Schwinn with a cool head badge name?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2018)

1947 Schwinn Witte Flyer


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2018)

1937 Schwinn Pullman


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 14, 2018)

37 C  model “Wyatt Standard Hardware & Manufacturing Co”


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 14, 2018)

*Original Schwinn Phantom*





*With ACE head badge:


*
Note:
Front of cockpit looks like a cat, or phantom
of some kind!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2018)

Sold by Hudson's Department Store.  1940 Hudson Detroit


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 17, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *Original Schwinn Phantom*
> View attachment 852968
> 
> 
> ...



Likes like a skull from a distance....but looking close...i can see the pink panther


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2018)

1936 Electric
The badge is original to bike base; other bits added or changed for personal preference.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 17, 2018)

Pink Panther


----------



## Tire-d (Aug 19, 2018)

Bought in Bend, Or. and lives in Port. Or. now.Still a wip Pee Wee X1. Prewar Excelsior. Not sure if it's a DX. Thanks for the great site!!!


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 22, 2018)

Dgoldman said:


> 37 C  model “WYETH Standard Hardware & Manufacturing Co”View attachment 852702
> View attachment 852703


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 22, 2018)

1936 Schwinn Walco


----------



## 49er (Sep 18, 2018)

This on my early Black phantom frame.  Sorry about the HUGE picture.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2019)

Schwinn Brooks


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2019)

Schwinn Royal..........


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 11, 2019)

2jakes said:


> *Original Schwinn Phantom*
> View attachment 852968
> 
> 
> ...




some think it resembles a skull!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 13, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 963817
> 
> View attachment 963818



Cool, I've actually talked to them. Still in business. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 26, 2019)

1949 B.F. Goodrich badged Schwinn


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 8, 2019)

Barry, when I acquired a box of badges this particular badge got some attention as maybe a tie to Schwinn, thoughts?

Mike


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 8, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Barry, when I acquired a box of badges this particular badge got some attention as maybe a tie to Schwinn, thoughts?
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



I've seen the badge but never found any connection with Schwinn. I thought it was Schwinn also. The A S & Company stands for Alexander Seewald & Company. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)

Schwinn Built Bluebird DX


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2021)

AERO KING Schwinn double-bar roadster
probably 1937 or 38
Kinda-Klunker


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 5, 2021)

barnyguey said:


> Schwinn Built Bluebird DX
> 
> View attachment 1351265



Barry,
Here’s another Blue Bird; 1936 Schwinn Cycleplane.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 6, 2021)

1932 Schwinn excelsior


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2021)




----------

